# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 17 - April 3rd-5th 2012 *OVER*



## gamer11200

We are coming off the 5 billion milestone celebration and our overtake of Team USA for the 26th position in the world. Let's fire up our PCs and crush records again! (can we do 70 million in 2 days?)
If you want to donate a prize for this event, send a private message to gamer11200!

Sign-ups after the event has begun will not be counted.

Unofficial BOINC spreadsheet

BGB17 START COUNTDOWN || BGB17 END COUNTDOWN

*What is the monthly "BOINCers Gone Bonkers" event about?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Similar to the Foldathons; this is a 48-hour period where everyone fires up every computer they have, and tries to earn as many credits as they possibly can in an effort to boost our team ranking in both overall ranking and per-project rankings.
It's also a great time to take a break from gaming to increase your credits. Plus, it raises awareness for BOINC and distributed computing as a whole. Getting word out is crucial for the long term stability and success of our BOINC team, and we hope to get some new long term BOINCers in the process.



*My computer isn't the fastest, would it still be worthwhile to participate?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes. Unlike [email protected], BOINC has many many projects and applications. The eOn project has work units that are very small and usually finish in under 30 minutes on an older 1.9GHz AMD Athlon laptop (as of December 2010). Some projects, such as Climate Prediction, have work units that can easily take over 100 hours when running on Intel's Sandy Bridge processors (as of September 2011). If you need assistance on choosing a project for an older computer, start a new thread or post in this thread and we will help you out in choosing the right projects for you.



*When will BGB17 be taking place?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It begins on April 3rd at 12pm Eastern Standard Time and ends on April 5th at 12pm Eastern Time. _Please_ check this time with your local time zone to see when it starts for you.



*How do I set up my computers for this?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can use this guide to get BOINC on your system, and choose the projects that you would like to crunch units for. You may also use this guide to use BOINC exclusively on your Graphics card(s).
A list of all Projects can be found here.



*I have looked at the list of projects and I am still undecided on what I should run.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Every month, we choose projects to be the Overclock.net Projects of The Month (PoTM). We do this to increase our ranking in those projects. Check that out and consider running those if you are still not sure what to run.
Also remember to join team Overclock.net for each project that you attach to in the BOINC Manager.



*Want to donate a prize?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is the guideline:
*You MUST cover the shipping costs if shipping within your country of residence.
*Send a Private Message (PM) to me with the item that you wish to donate and pics of the item(s) (if possible) or link to the item on the web (if possible)



*Requirements to win a prize*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Prize value $0-$24.99: at least 1,000 credits
$25-$49.99: at least 5,000 credits
$50-$99.99: at least 20,000 credits
$100-$200: at least 50,000 credits
$200+: at least 75,000 credits
(also, the requirement of having NOT accepted a prize in the previous month's BGB applies)



*Prizes being donated for this event:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(prizes are sorted by price)
($50) - Box of fans! 1x Scythe S-Flex Model SFF21G 25x120mm, 1x Scythe Ultra-Kaze Model DFS123812L 2000rpm 38x120mm, 2x Panaflo/NMB-Mat Model FBA 12G12M 38x120mm, 2x Antec Model Antec Pro 2000rpm 25x120mm, 2x Thermaltake Model TT-1225 25x120mm - Donated by *4x4n* (PIC)
($50) - Sapphire Radeon HD 4670 - Donated by *MiyukiChan*
($40) - Patriot 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3-1600MHz tri-channe lRAM 9-9-9-24 timings at 1.65V. PVT36G1600ELK blue heatsink. - donated by *TheSocialHermit*
($25) - $25 Kiva donation - donated by *Overclock.net*
($10) - Overclock.net lanyard - donated by *Overclock.net*
($0) - Run any BOINC projects of your choosing on Tex1954's AMD 1100T+HD6990 computer: Donated by *Tex1954*



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AkQOm4i5xqx5dHc3ZGlCSUFvaWFxWjhWNVc4R0x5QkE&single=true&gid=19&output=html&widget=true


----------



## goodtobeking

I win


----------



## jetpak12

In for the win.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In for the win.


Me too! I want those fans!


----------



## eus105454

I'm in! Team Canada, we are coming for you!!!


----------



## one-shot

Don't forget to change the nVidia driver that was causing PrimeGrid errors. Make sure you update to the proper driver version BEFORE the BGB starts.


----------



## DarkRyder

Done, and Done.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I'm in! Team Canada, we are coming for you!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one-shot*
> 
> Don't forget to change the nVidia driver that was causing PrimeGrid errors. Make sure you update to the proper driver version BEFORE the BGB starts.


Do mind sharing? I remember hearing about it, but I'm not sure what the consensus was on what was the best to use. I'm hoping I can stick with DistrRTgen for this BGB though, as long as their server holds up this time.


----------



## allikat

It was the 295 series (beta and WHQL) that gave the trouble. Use another version of the driver (or use that one and turn off all power saving, especially the display shutdown).
Edit: This issue can also occur in 296 drivers, YMMV.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> It was the 295 series (beta and WHQL) that gave the trouble. Use another version of the driver (or use that one and turn off all power saving, especially the display shutdown).
> Edit: This issue can also occur in 296 drivers, YMMV.


Ok, thanks. I'll be sure to run some WUs to test and work out what works best for me.


----------



## DarkRyder

this is the recommended driver for now http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-290.53-beta-driver.html


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> this is the recommended driver for now http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-290.53-beta-driver.html


I did some testing today, and this driver is working fine for me so far.

I also bumped up my 460 clocks to 900/1800. What have you guys seen to be the top end for these cards? And is there a way to test stability of an OC without hooking it up to a screen? I have it running PrimeGrid right now, but it makes me feel bad when it sends a failed work unit because of failed overclock.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, for single card testing and SLI testing with complexity less than 8, I use OCCT with in the infinite mode with error checking enabled... it really stresses the memory interface, not just the shaders etc...

http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


----------



## gamer11200

A round of applause to *TheSocialHermit* for donating Patriot 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3-1600MHz tri-channe lRAM 9-9-9-24 timings at 1.65V. PVT36G1600ELK blue heatsink!


----------



## Tex1954

YEAH TheSocialHermit!!!!


----------



## The Fryer

why not, i will join. i can not get my 4850x2 to fold but it works well on this so i might as well put it to use in its spare time.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> A round of applause to *TheSocialHermit* for donating Patriot 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3-1600MHz tri-channe lRAM 9-9-9-24 timings at 1.65V. PVT36G1600ELK blue heatsink!
























Thanks Social!!!


----------



## kyismaster

thanks social!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, for single card testing and SLI testing with complexity less than 8, I use OCCT with in the infinite mode with error checking enabled... it really stresses the memory interface, not just the shaders etc...
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


I've used OCCT in the past, but after I've downloaded it, the GPU: 3D and PSU tabs are greyed out. Is it because I have an ATI and Nvidia card installed on the same system?

*EDIT:* Ok, I figured it out. It was because DirectX wasn't updated enough. Ran DX updater from Microsoft and now all is well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> why not, i will join. i can not get my 4850x2 to fold but it works well on this so i might as well put it to use in its spare time.


Welcome!







I have to say that running BOINC is much more fun with ATI than [email protected] You'll see that you'll get a lot more use of your 4850x2.









Also, thanks *SocialHermit* for the prize donation.


----------



## kyismaster

secret weapon in my hands this BGB









might actually break my top PPD record today.


----------



## The Fryer

wow, i ran a test.. in 8 hrs i did "work done 48,129.98" "avg. work done 4,052.31" that's just with my gpu's.. cpu did 420, but that because 2 of them have not been validated yet.


----------



## MiyukiChan

I'm going to give this a try


----------



## Tex1954

I would forget those averages... they are never correct! LOL!

Congrats though! Glad ya'll hav'n fun!


----------



## Starbomba

I´m definitely in. Has any BOINC bench appeared for the new 680? Or a new app has to be written for it like [email protected]?

Also, i might be a bit late with my WCing, but expect a nice surprise soon to really bump my PPD


----------



## kyismaster

when does boinc update?

I have like 200k waiting to be added to the update.

Hmm, As long as I pass DepthCore im happy


----------



## Tex1954

BoincStats.com updates incrementally for individual projects and then a master totals update once a day. It's slow sometimes... I remember reading all about it somewhere on the website...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> BoincStats.com updates incrementally for individual projects and then a master totals update once a day. It's slow sometimes... I remember reading all about it somewhere on the website...


D: that means i dont get my 300k+ point day stat up?


----------



## gamer11200

29 members signed up in under 48 hours. Impressive


----------



## kyismaster

March madness









Or we all are just aiming for a box - o - fans!









Any tips for my AMD 6870?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hmm, As long as I pass DepthCore im happy



















But

It's inevitable....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But
> It's inevitable....










24/7 crunch mode is on, target= DarkRyder.... *NOT*

xD in 1000 years.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Wouldn't say kyismaster referred me as much as I stalked him









But I'll give this a go, hope I have my rig straightened out enough to put in some good points


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Wouldn't say kyismaster referred me as much as I stalked him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll give this a go, hope I have my rig straightened out enough to put in some good points


yay!

good luck :3 -brohoof-

@all:

hehehe

take a look at my -since last update:



im coming for you!


----------



## GingerJohn

In!

I _might_ have a 7970 to play with by then too, if a seller is prepared to ship north of the border.

Nice one Kyismaster, you have got me worried again...

I was going to suggest I race you to 10M but after seeing my electric bill...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> In!
> I _might_ have a 7970 to play with by then too, if a seller is prepared to ship north of the border.
> Nice one Kyismaster, you have got me worried again...
> I was going to suggest I race you to 10M but after seeing my electric bill...


dear lord.

I haven't checked that yet :x



well i think you should start crunching! or i'll pass you by noon! EST


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well i think you should start crunching! or i'll pass you by noon! EST


Not. Going. To. Happen.









Cracked out your secret weapon right now, it is going to run for a few days...

Hoping to get over 1M for this BGB.

The 7970 is not looking hopeful; apparently the seller can / will not ship up here. Oh well, the hunt for a $450-470 7970 or a <$400 7950 goes on.


----------



## BrendoHAF932

So ive decided to come back to boinc only problem is that Stupid government of Australia jacked up prices. On the positive note its my Birthday on 3rd


----------



## Tex1954

The need to build more nuke reactors to supply plenty of power for BOINCs cheaply around the world! No doubt about that...

Cost me $1/day per computer to run my boxes...


----------



## Tex1954

Someone asked how often BOINCStats is updated... This is a quote off their FAQ webpage...

http://boincstats.com/page/faq.php#9

Quote:


> How often is BOINCstats updated?
> 
> BOINCstats checks for XML updates every two hours, and, when available, downloads them, reads the content into the database and updates the credits and ranks.
> The numbers from this update are used to display current credits and ranks for the stats only.
> The incremental updates take between 15 minutes up to one hour to complete.
> 
> At 15:00GMT each day all new info from the XML files is imported into the BOINCstats database. New users/teams/countries are inserted at this point, and daily/weekly/monthly numbers are calculated. When there is no new XML file for more then a day, the stats will show zero credits for those days.
> The numbers from this update are used to display the numbers on the frontpage and the detailed stats pages.
> The daily update takes about 2,5 hours to complete.
> 
> The same update, but then just for hosts, runs each day at 1:00GMT, and takes about five hours to complete.
> 
> Only users, teams, hosts and countries with at least one (1) total credit are listed!
> 
> When an update is running, there is no check for new XML files until the update is finished. This is why the time since last update can be more than one hour.
> 
> Until this date, BOINCstats never failed to run its daily update , which means: when new credit is granted and the XML output by the project is OK, you'll get your credit on BOINCstats within 25 hours.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Count me in again.


----------



## kyismaster

*See you ginger! Adios! Adieu!







*

and its only 10 am!







told you i'd pass you by noon


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *See you ginger! Adios! Adieu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and its only 10 am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told you i'd pass you by noon


Nooooooo!.jpg

Damn you Witcher 2!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nooooooo!.jpg
> Damn you Witcher 2!










no excuse!

i play games while boincing too









Maybe this will turn into the Turtle vs The Rabbit race to 10m


----------



## MiyukiChan

How do you guys get such high scores? I'm running it all night @ milkyway an i only managed to get 1,4xx credits with my bulldozer.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> How do you guys get such high scores? I'm running it all night @ milkyway an i only managed to get 1,4xx credits with my bulldozer.


graphics cards, oh and welcome to the team


----------



## GingerJohn

What's that kyismaster? Ginger's stats hadn't been updated? I'll just leave this here:


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> graphics cards, oh and welcome to the team


Thank you! Do you know how i can make my cards run it aswell?

(edit) figured it out!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> What's that kyismaster? Ginger's stats hadn't been updated? I'll just leave this here:


LoL...loving the friendly competition! Excellent entertainment for a Sunday morning!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> What's that kyismaster? Ginger's stats hadn't been updated? I'll just leave this here:


good run... good run.....
broke my top ppd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Thank you! Do you know how i can make my cards run it aswell?
> (edit) figured it out!


what card do you have?

@ ginger: Hmm, Lets see who's on top tomorrow noon








been playing catch up all night


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> good run... good run.....
> broke my top ppd
> 
> what card do you have?
> @ ginger: Hmm, Lets see who's on top tomorrow noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been playing catch up all night


radeon 6850 @ 850/1200

but i have 2 other cards lying around is it possible to attach them and use them for boincing?


----------



## Starbomba

*hides and keeps head low so people don't pass me*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> What's that kyismaster? Ginger's stats hadn't been updated? I'll just leave this here:


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> radeon 6850 @ 850/1200
> 
> but i have 2 other cards lying around is it possible to attach them and use them for boincing?


As long as you have slots on your motherboard for them, you can use them for BOINC.







I'm using one GTX 460 and one Radeon 6970 myself.

The top points-earner for ATI cards seems to be MooWrapper.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> good run... good run.....
> broke my top ppd
> 
> what card do you have?
> @ ginger: Hmm, Lets see who's on top tomorrow noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been playing catch up all night


I wonder why you have these strange run times on some WU's ? I think your ppd would be even higher without these :


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have slots on your motherboard for them, you can use them for BOINC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using one GTX 460 and one Radeon 6970 myself.
> The top points-earner for ATI cards seems to be MooWrapper.


Thanks, i now input a second card. (ATI Sapphire 4670)

How do i know if it's working or not?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Thanks, i now input a second card. (ATI Sapphire 4670)
> 
> How do i know if it's working or not?


When you install the BOINC manager, it lists the projects and WUs that are sent to do, and it tell you which ones are running or not. For example, something like: "Running (0.05 CPUs + 1.00 ATI GPUs)". In your case you'll see either two ATI tasks running or possilby 2.00 ATI GPUs. You don't need to worry about a crossfire bridge or drivers or anything, the BOINC manager should be able to detect it and put it to work.









You may have to tell the project you want GPU tasks, which you can do by changing the project preferences on your project profile page.

I also got a present for BOINC today.











Unfortunately the res was on back-order, so hopefully I can get it in and installed before the BGB starts.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Thanks, i now input a second card. (ATI Sapphire 4670)
> How do i know if it's working or not?


You can always fire up MSI afterburner and see if the card has a load on it.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> When you install the BOINC manager, it lists the projects and WUs that are sent to do, and it tell you which ones are running or not. For example, something like: "Running (0.05 CPUs + 1.00 ATI GPUs)". In your case you'll see either two ATI tasks running or possilby 2.00 ATI GPUs. You don't need to worry about a crossfire bridge or drivers or anything, the BOINC manager should be able to detect it and put it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to tell the project you want GPU tasks, which you can do by changing the project preferences on your project profile page.
> I also got a present for BOINC today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the res was on back-order, so hopefully I can get it in and installed before the BGB starts.


Ohh nice present ^^;

Running (0.05 CPUs + 1.00 ATI GPUs) it does tell me this but it doesn't mention another card anywhere and catalyst shows the second card as disabled
Afterburner doesn't even list the card


----------



## Tex1954

Oh oh! It isn't one of those cards that needs the fake monitor cludge jumper thing is it?


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Oh oh! It isn't one of those cards that needs the fake monitor cludge jumper thing is it?


I have no idea what you are talking about＾＾。。
I've rechecked the msi afterburner and it does indeed put a load on it (i think) cause it's telling me GPU1 & GPU2 (where gpu２ should be my second card if i'm not wrong)？

edit - just read a post i found on google

apparently the ati radeon 6xxx series doesn't support double precision math required by milkyway
Quote:


> [email protected] requires a GPU supporting Double Precision arithmetic.
> 
> NVIDIA:
> - Requires Compute Capability 1.3 and Above.
> - For the GeForce 2xx series, this is the GTX 260 and above.
> - Any Fermi based (GeForce GTX 4xx or 5xx) should support doubles.
> - Any older GPUs (such as a GeForce 8xxx or 9xxx) will not work
> 
> AMD/ATI:
> - The oldest GPUs that work are the ATI HD Radeon 38x0 series.
> - In general laptop AMD GPUs do NOT support doubles despite similar branding (e.g. A Mobility Radeon 5870 is not the same as a normal Radeon 5870). Only the Mobility Radeon 48xx are the only current ATI laptop GPUs that have doubles.
> - For the Radeon 6000 series, only the 69xx have doubles.


source - http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=2457


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Oh oh! It isn't one of those cards that needs the fake monitor cludge jumper thing is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about＾＾。。
> I've rechecked the msi afterburner and it does indeed put a load on it (i think) cause it's telling me GPU1 & GPU2 (where gpu２ should be my second card if i'm not wrong)？
Click to expand...

I _believe_ only Nvidia cards require the monitor trick, but don't quote me on that...

In Afterburner, you should be able to see the second card if you open the Settings window (under the General tab).


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I _believe_ only Nvidia cards require the monitor trick, but don't quote me on that...
> In Afterburner, you should be able to see the second card if you open the Settings window (under the General tab).


Thanks it did show up this time guess it had to restart the pc a third time 

But still it shows only 1 gpu in work according to boinc!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Thanks it did show up this time guess it had to restart the pc a third time
> 
> But still it shows only 1 gpu in work according to boinc!


What project are you running it on? It seems that [email protected] doesn't support the 4670.









http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=2457#49250

EDIT: I see that you've editted your post and that you're running Moo. Apparently the 4670 only have "beta" level support for AMD's OpenCL implementation, so you may be out of luck with that card.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> What project are you running it on? It seems that [email protected] doesn't support the 4670.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=2457#49250
> EDIT: I see that you've editted your post and that you're running Moo. Apparently the 4670 only have "beta" level support for AMD's OpenCL implementation, so you may be out of luck with that card.


oh well but it has to do some good since afterburner tell me it's having a usage of 99% and boinc is the only thing running while my main 6850 is down to 0% *confusion*

edit - now there both back up to 99%


----------



## jetpak12

Ok, after going somewhat quickly through the Moo project forum, it sounds like the BOINC project by default just grabs up all available cards in a category (either ATI or Nvidia). So, a project that is set to use ATI GPUs will use all ATI GPUs.

However, according to the Moo forums, the work gets divided equally between the number of GPUs, so if one is much faster than the other, that one will finish faster and sit idle while the other one works on.

Therefore, it may actually be a detriment to add the 4670 to your system unfortunately. One thing you can try is modifying a file to split different tasks to different GPUs, but I have no idea how to do this, only that is should be possible.

Info here and here.

If you can, you may want to see how fast WUs are being completed with either both or just one card, and see if you really are getting an improvement with the second card.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ok, after going somewhat quickly through the Moo project forum, it sounds like the BOINC project by default just grabs up all available cards in a category (either ATI or Nvidia). So, a project that is set to use ATI GPUs will use all ATI GPUs.
> However, according to the Moo forums, the work gets divided equally between the number of GPUs, so if one is much faster than the other, that one will finish faster and sit idle while the other one works on.
> Therefore, it may actually be a detriment to add the 4670 to your system unfortunately. One thing you can try is modifying a file to split different tasks to different GPUs, but I have no idea how to do this, only that is should be possible.
> Info here and here.
> If you can, you may want to see how fast WUs are being completed with either both or just one card, and see if you really are getting an improvement with the second card.


Thanks but it seem's to much of an headache to me i'll just let it sit as it is.
I know that atleast i'm contributing somewhat and i'm guessing it should be ok if i oc the 4670 to a comparable clock speed?

(since 4670 = 800)
(downclock my 6850 = 800)

the memory clock shouldn't matter all to much?


----------



## jetpak12

I'm not sure underclocking the 6850 will "help", since it contains 960 shaders, while the 4670 has only 320. I think your best option is just to OC the 4670 as much as you can and let it be. At the very least, while the 6850 is idling, it shouldn't be consuming much power.

And, as far as I know, memory clock doesn't matter, but it may vary by project.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I'm not sure underclocking the 6850 will "help", since it contains 960 shaders, while the 4670 has only 320. I think your best option is just to OC the 4670 as much as you can and let it be. At the very least, while the 6850 is idling, it shouldn't be consuming much power.
> And, as far as I know, memory clock doesn't matter, but it may vary by project.


Thank you


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> radeon 6850 @ 850/1200
> but i have 2 other cards lying around is it possible to attach them and use them for boincing?


yeppers.

you should be doing [email protected]

you'd get more ppd then moowrapper

@Ginger: How many PC/ Gpu's you running? xD


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yeppers.
> you should be doing [email protected]
> you'd get more ppd then moowrapper


Could you give me a link please?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Could you give me a link please?


http://donateathome.org/

@ginger:


thanks for my top point day


----------



## kyismaster

Found out today ... that 50 DBA is a hellueva lot louder than 44 DBA

I really doubt that this fan is 50 DBA in fact.

I really believe its 60-70 DBA from the sound...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Found out today ... that 50 DBA is a hellueva lot louder than 44 DBA
> 
> I really doubt that this fan is 50 DBA in fact.
> 
> I really believe its 60-70 DBA from the sound...


Yep it should be, as "loudness" is measured on a logarithmic scale:

L (in dB) = 10 * log (P1/P0)

Where P1/P0 is the power ratio, or the intensity of the noise divided by a reference intensity.

So, 50 dB => P1/P0 = 10^5 = 100,000 and 44 dB => P1/P0 = 10^4.4 = 25,119.

Thus, 50 dB is actually about four times as loud as 44 dB.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yep it should be, as "loudness" is measured on a logarithmic scale:
> L (in dB) = 10 * log (P1/P0)
> Where P1/P0 is the power ratio, or the intensity of the noise divided by a reference intensity.
> So, 50 dB => P1/P0 = 10^5 = 100,000 and 44 dB => P1/P0 = 10^4.4 = 25,119.
> Thus, 50 dB is actually about four times as loud as 44 dB.


thats. really. really. bad then







i mean its 130 CFM, but... I'm not having that run for 24/7 next to me xD


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats. really. really. bad then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean its 130 CFM, but... I'm not having that run for 24/7 next to me xD


Ok, it might have been a _slight_ exaggeration, as apparently a four-times increase in the power level only means that the intensity of the sound wave is 4 times as high, but the change in hearing perception is actually less, somewhere closer to 150% instead of 400%. But it gives you the idea.

The oft-quoted measure is that an increase of 10 dB is twice the volume.

Check out this website if you want a really confusing explanation.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ok, it might have been a _slight_ exaggeration, as apparently a four-times increase in the power level only means that the intensity of the sound wave is 4 times as high, but the change in hearing perception is actually less, somewhere closer to 150% instead of 400%. But it gives you the idea.
> The oft-quoted measure is that an increase of 10 dB is twice the volume.
> Check out this website if you want a really confusing explanation.


Hmm, very interesting.

I might just switch out that small - high CFM fan, for a larger lower RPM with High CFM.

I can stand low resonance DBA, not the high squeel of that 120mm









I know I usually don't whine about fan noise, but this thing sounds like a delta.

i guess that makes sense because, they used this fan to cool an entire OEM computer!










i guess putting it on a fan controller might help.


----------



## kyismaster

*Ginger*

I say... You win. My GPU started to flatline today.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *Ginger*
> I say... You win. My GPU started to flatline today.


Damn, really sorry to hear that.

I spent the day trying to crank my card's OC because of you; got to 975 on the core, not sure if it is fully gaming stable but it has been running Donate for an hour and watching Netflix with no issues. Going to drop it down to 915 for overnight runs until I am sure that it is stable.

Hope you get your card up and running again!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Damn, really sorry to hear that.
> I spent the day trying to crank my card's OC because of you; got to 975 on the core, not sure if it is fully gaming stable but it has been running Donate for an hour and watching Netflix with no issues. Going to drop it down to 915 for overnight runs until I am sure that it is stable.
> Hope you get your card up and running again!


thanks man!

Yeah for some reason my card BSOD's after 950 mhz, even though temps are stable, maybe under volted? don't really know how to add more voltage to my lanes

i gotta hand it to you , your keeping up with my 6870 + 5570


----------



## kyismaster

*Update: recovered man down*

Seems like im back in the game.

For some reason my computer knocked test561.exe aka [email protected] client to "low" when it should be "high" priority.

And now im about 400k behind ginger.









*go play some more witcher 2 ginger.*


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, my ppd will drop when diablo 3 comes out


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *Update: recovered man down*
> Seems like im back in the game.
> For some reason my computer knocked test561.exe aka [email protected] client to "low" when it should be "high" priority.
> And now im about 400k behind ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *go play some more witcher 2 ginger.*


Glad you got your card sorted; I missed the feel of your warm breath on the back of my neck.









Working all day today (14 hours Mondays FTW!) so no respite for you.

Edit: Also, I am running 1 5850 @ 915 core (mostly) when I am not gaming and 40 CPU instances of Collatz 24/7

Yes, 40.


----------



## Biorganic

Im In!!!









So, should I be running Donate on my 4870? I thought Moo! was the top ppd project for AMD cards.

Also, what are the communities thoughts on when or if prices will drop on AMD 7000 series


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Im In!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, should I be running Donate on my 4870? I thought Moo! was the top ppd project for AMD cards.
> Also, what are the communities thoughts on when or if prices will drop on AMD 7000 series


No, don't run Donate. It is terrible. It give too many points...









Moo! was giving me about 300k PPD, Donate is giving me ~500k PPD

I really hope the 7xxx cards come down in price, I am looking for a 7970 / 7950 at the moment but I don't want to pay more that $450 / $400 respectively. Trolling the FS section on OCN daily at the moment. Missed out on a $505 7970 + waterblock deal earlier


----------



## Angrybutcher

One thing I wonder about [email protected], at what point is the project making them money above and beyond operating costs? If the high point people jump ship from Moo and start running Donate, they'll have a surplus of bitcoins generating additional income at our expense.


----------



## MiyukiChan

I just added a third card









Hope i can get some points with it aswell


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> lol, my ppd will drop when diablo 3 comes out


LoL...same here! I'm guessing I'll have a solid week or two of significantly lower points thanks to D3!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> One thing I wonder about [email protected], at what point is the project making them money above and beyond operating costs? If the high point people jump ship from Moo and start running Donate, they'll have a surplus of bitcoins generating additional income at our expense.


Was wondering the same thing. Also, I recall some skepticism about this project when it was first announced. Are you guys that are running it comfortable that it's a legitimate project?

Found the thread I was thinking of here.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Im In!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, should I be running Donate on my 4870? I thought Moo! was the top ppd project for AMD cards.
> Also, what are the communities thoughts on when or if prices will drop on AMD 7000 series


I don't know when the prices might drop on the 79XX series, but I'm guessing that they will drop to remain price-competitive with Kepler.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> One thing I wonder about [email protected], at what point is the project making them money above and beyond operating costs? If the high point people jump ship from Moo and start running Donate, they'll have a surplus of bitcoins generating additional income at our expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering the same thing. Also, I recall some skepticism about this project when it was first announced. Are you guys that are running it comfortable that it's a legitimate project?
> 
> Found the thread I was thinking of here.
Click to expand...

I feel the same way about it, it almost feels like a "cop-out" BOINC project to me. I personally feel more comfortable having my cards running projects directly, rather than helping a group raise money for something else. But if someone on here wants to run their project, I don't have any problem with it either. To each his own.









Anyway, what are some of the top points-earners for CPU? I've been running Milkyway and it seems to do well.


----------



## DarkRyder

i have one computer running it, the rest are still on other projects.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Anyway, what are some of the top points-earners for CPU? I've been running Milkyway and it seems to do well.


I like Milkyway for a high-PPD CPU project. The multi-threaded version WU's give good points, but the regular WU's will give you even higher point totals (at least that's my experience with my 2500k).


----------



## blazed_1

Count me in for this. Last BGB I had to run my 6950 at stock clocks because of the reference cooler but now I have a Twin Turbo Pro on it so the gloves are off.


----------



## kyismaster

Holy cow ginger, your burning holes in the atmosphere here.

congrats ginger on top point day:


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> Holy cow ginger, your burning holes in the atmosphere here.
> congrats ginger on top point day


Nah, we're on hydro in BC. Might be helping to empty a few reservoirs but it has been raining enough recently.

Cheers. Donate puts out like a Catholic school girl, not hard to make the big points.

Going back to Moo! / Collatz when I get home in about 6 hours, so you will have a chance to catch up with me. I think from now on I am only going to run Donate during BGBs, much prefer the other projects.

For science!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nah, we're on hydro in BC. Might be helping to empty a few reservoirs but it has been raining enough recently.
> Cheers. Donate puts out like a Catholic school girl, not hard to make the big points.
> Going back to Moo! / Collatz when I get home in about 6 hours, so you will have a chance to catch up with me. I think from now on I am only going to run Donate during BGBs, much prefer the other projects.
> For science!










i picked up collatz to see if it will give me that extra boost


----------



## DarkRyder

i'll race you kyismaster


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'll race you kyismaster


.___. no thanks Ryder, you have like 5x my PPD


----------



## The Fryer

what is moo and donate? i do not see them on my list of projects i can add, and are they for anything good or mainly for just points?


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> what is moo and donate? i do not see them on my list of projects i can add, and are they for anything good or mainly for just points?


http://donateathome.org/
Quote:


> Donate at home is a fund raising initiative. [email protected] allows participants to donate towards funding by using their GPU to 'mine for BitCoins'. This novel way of generating funding involves contributing within the bitcoin experiment. Crunchers don't gain bitcoins in this project, the project convert these into standard currencies to raise enough funds through the collective contribution to give fellowships to research students for the Gpugrid project. The science and costs of this new community funded student will be reported in these pages and accounted for. You can also donate directly to Gpugrid via the donation page or make bitcoins donations at 19b62wRL6hGEWa1bLbkdjaiWvZm1C56XuL. Crunchers receive credits, which represent participation and have a symbolic value of their contribution.
> The project is at the alpha stage and experimental, and the site is still under development.


http://moowrap.net/
Quote:


> Moo! Wrapper brings together BOINC volunteer computing network resources and the Distributed.net projects.


Quote:


> distributed.net was the Internet's first general-purpose distributed computing project. Founded in 1997, our network has grown to include thousands of users around the world donating the power of their home computers to academic research and public-interest projects.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Signed up and testing out [email protected] to see how it runs. Still seems kinda fishy to me...


----------



## kyismaster

lol hermit. why, dark is running it, so is me and ginger.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Nah, we're on hydro in BC. Might be helping to empty a few reservoirs but it has been raining enough recently.
> 
> Cheers. Donate puts out like a Catholic school girl, not hard to make the big points.
> 
> Going back to Moo! / Collatz when I get home in about 6 hours, so you will have a chance to catch up with me. *I think from now on I am only going to run Donate during BGBs, much prefer the other projects.*
> 
> For science!
Click to expand...

This^^

After reading the forum post about it and reading their site I will only do this when we _need_ high ppd. I wish GPUgrid ran on AMD cards as I am mostly interested in biochemistry projects, given it is my field...


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol hermit. why, dark is running it, so is me and ginger.


I came from the bitcoin project to OCN and saw how sketchy it could get when running it. I may run it after a little bit of research but I'll stick to Moo! for now. I'm overly cautious when it comes to running funky programs.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I came from the bitcoin project to OCN and saw how sketchy it could get when running it. I may run it after a little bit of research but I'll stick to Moo! for now. I'm overly cautious when it comes to running funky programs.


I see no worries.









However they really are just using us as a money cow in return for a high ppd

Anyways stop talking about bitcoining, its against TOS


----------



## GingerJohn

7950 on the way. I hope I get it in time to use it for the BGB, although I doubt it.


----------



## Biorganic

What did you end up paying, if you do not mind sharing...

I am still waiting on AMD to drop their loser-tastic prices


----------



## GingerJohn

US$410 shipped for a used card, might come out to a bit more if I have to pay import duties on it. Regardless, in Canada they go for $470+tax for new cards, so $525 total. It is going swimming when Aquatuning gets the EK water block in stock (next week?). Coming from a 5850 it should be a nice upgrade for gaming, not sure how well it will do at BOINC yet.

I would not buy them new at the current prices.


----------



## kyismaster

yeah 7970's go for 500 flat these days


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks for the info,

Tired of waiting to upgrade this 4870. I am waiting until May to upgrade, hopefully prices will adjust. intending to spend about 400


----------



## gamer11200

56 members signed up so far.


----------



## Starbomba

I just sold one of my two 450's, my PPD will suffer for this BGB









I do have a little surprise on store for the next one though


----------



## ErOR

Hopefully I'll be able to break 1mil this BGB


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to break 1mil this BGB


I though't you ment total points of all your projects xD


----------



## jetpak12

Unfortunately I won't be able to get my rig under water in time for the BGB, as the res I ordered is still back-ordered at FrozenCPU. So, I'll be running the same setup as last BGB.









Hope to get a good deal over 1 mil this time now that DiRT is back up.


----------



## DarkRyder

i might get over 1 mill this time too!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i might get over 1 mill this time too!


I would hope so.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, i'll sure try


----------



## MiyukiChan

Just bought two pair of 6870's and a Corsair H100 i hope this will allow me to do a bit more intense boinc'ing.
I also have a second computer now that i will dedicate for it using my current cards!


----------



## kyismaster

Gamer, your slacking!

here guys, the advertisement code:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1232995/boincers-gone-bonkers-17-april-3rd-5th-2012-sign-up-now]:clock: [B]BOINCers Gone Bonkers 17 - April 3rd-5th 2012[/B] :clock: [/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm not one to gloat, but... well OK, I kind of am.



I guess the hare wins this race, or was I the turtle? Good eating on a turtle.

Get yourself up here kyismaster!


----------



## Tex1954

GLOAT all you want! Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

just 60? we had nearly 100 last time...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just 60? we had nearly 100 last time...


We also had a 560Ti and two Ducky keyboards up for grabs


----------



## Iislsdum

I'm going to have to sit this one out, cause I won't have enough time between getting back from spring break and the beginning of the event to fire everything up and swap up projects/setting. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## JY

Finally in 99th place!


----------



## GingerJohn

Nice one!


----------



## JY

After being out of the game for so long I slipped quite a few places :C Making up for it now though


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Finally in 99th place!


HAHA! That picture is hilarious!









And congrats too!


----------



## jetpak12

Congrats to both Ginger and JY!









I hope to get up into the top 100 soon...









And I love that picture too, its so awesome, haha.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'm not one to gloat, but... well OK, I kind of am.
> 
> I guess the hare wins this race, or was I the turtle? Good eating on a turtle.
> Get yourself up here kyismaster!


Trying, but my PC's being a clunker. zzz

Says My PPD is 400k but, if it really was 400k, i'd be in 10m already.

Then again, i've been playing sc2 and LoL all week, lolololololol


----------



## kyismaster

BGB in 3 days, everyone ready?


----------



## Hydrored

i will be back home from work sunday and will get my rig fired back up. Also the 4P parts were delivered to my house while i was gone. Now i just need to sell my current rig off and buy some video cards.


----------



## MiyukiChan

I hope i get my parts before it starts..


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> I hope i get my parts before it starts..


i hope you do too. So we can wrap that danged cow together!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i hope you do too. So we can wrap that danged cow together!


lol'd at that.


----------



## scvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> BGB in 3 days, everyone ready?


Dang, a top 5 day on boincstats for us and we arent even trying yet!
boincstats


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> Dang, a top 5 day on boincstats for us and we arent even trying yet!
> boincstats


This BGB will be EPIC!!!


----------



## kyismaster

I've been crunching all month man. BGB?

BGB is everyday for me : D


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been crunching all month man. BGB?
> BGB is everyday for me : D


Same, I try to crunch as often as possible.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> BGB is everyday for me : D


Now THAT is a BGB!


----------



## Kieran

I'm hoping to hit the 6 million mark this BGB, haven't got too long to go!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I'm hoping to hit the 2 million mark this BGB, haven't got too long to go!


DO IT!!!!


----------



## kyismaster

BGB IS TOMORROW -spasms-


----------



## deegon

I'm almost out of data on my plan







what to do . . . . what to do?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I'm almost out of data on my plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what to do . . . . what to do?


Shut down windows update, stop browsing the net, and watch TV (and I don't mean online either...) for 3 days?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I'm almost out of data on my plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what to do . . . . what to do?


call your data company and tell them , someone broke in and stole your computer equipment, but before he left, he sat down and watched porn, and ate up your bandwidth







.


----------



## MiyukiChan

*Sit's like a child in-front of the mailbox*







.. i hope they arrive in time!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I'm almost out of data on my plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what to do . . . . what to do?


Well crap... bad o'l data plan... call up the company, tell them what you use it for, email them, send them links to BOINC and FOLDING stuff... Tell them you helping to cure diseases an such... cry to them and mention you plan to tell the newspaper about it too maybe...

Sheesh... Internet ought to be wide open to everyone... no data limits... like trying to limit the amount of electrons in the world...


----------



## MiyukiChan

Yay finally got my parts!


----------



## GingerJohn

Sweet!

Did you creep the mail guy out by being behind the door when he got there?

I have scared the crap out of a ParcelForce guy before; saw him coming down the drive and opened the door just as he knocked on it...


----------



## 69BBNova

I'm going to sign up, but...

I'm laughing (crazy funny) over who Tex1954 put as a referral...

How many people here are actually old enough to know where that came from...LMAO


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *69BBNova*
> 
> I'm going to sign up, but...
> I'm laughing (crazy funny) over who Tex1954 put as a referral...
> How many people here are actually old enough to know where that came from...LMAO


Oh... I'm here so my age can be rubbed in for sure! That is my birth year... 1954... figured I could remember that at least in my new age of CRS....

LOL!


----------



## 69BBNova

Hi Tex..

Your actually not much older than me...

I turn 53 the 13th this month...

I thought that was what the 1954 stood for.


----------



## Tex1954

Howdy 69BBNova,

I see you like Milkyway and Einstein like I do... keep up the good crunching!


----------



## 69BBNova

I also use to crunch Collaz Conjecture and GPUGRID...

Just getting back into it after about 1.5yrs...

The projects I have no intentions of doing at anytime is anything to do with machine learning...

I'm not ready to submit to our future MACHINE OVERLORDS...lol


----------



## TurboTurtle

I'll fire up a rig or two for this - been quite a while.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Sweet!
> Did you creep the mail guy out by being behind the door when he got there?
> I have scared the crap out of a ParcelForce guy before; saw him coming down the drive and opened the door just as he knocked on it...


Lmao noo, i had to pick them up at the postal office unfortunately!



Sorry for the horrible quality. It idle 19 C when i'm in boinc, smh.. lol


----------



## DarkRyder

nice man!


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> nice (wo)man!


Thanks let's get at this cow now  lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Wrapping Cow:


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Wrapping Cow:


LOL!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Rapping Cow?


----------



## kyismaster

such a multi- talented cow


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Rapping Cow?


I was debating posting that exact pic.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## kyismaster

Dark Scares me.


----------



## DarkRyder

what? why???


----------



## Tex1954

DarkRyder is a scary dude... I told ya'll before...


----------



## Biorganic

His PPD is certainly Scary!


----------



## Tex1954

DarkRyder is seven feet tall, wears size 19 combat boots and chews a cigar ....and hates Mondays...


----------



## Biorganic

And here I was thinking everyone hated Mondays.....


----------



## Hydrored

In

And rig is fired up


----------



## Biorganic

Hey Hydro!

So I have a question about that quote of yours. "Just for that I'm going to drop kick my 2500k in to a baby kitten." Does this mean that they are going to drop kick their 2500K so that it collides with a baby kitten, or are they trying to get there CPU to transmute into a Kitten? Honestly I much prefer the second, As I envision a large puff of bluish green smoke and out leaps a cheshire cat...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> And here I was thinking everyone hated Mondays.....


I used to love Mondays; in one of my previous jobs I had Tue / Wed off...

Now, not so much.


----------



## The Fryer

well it is suppose to be hot again the next few days and my cooler sucks. i tried today for a while and my computer just reboot on me. i lower the OC now i am waiting to see if it happens again. if not i will be ready for this. if it dont pass then i will lower it even more and pray.. lol


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> In
> And rig is fired up


Fire up those 3x6970's!!!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> In
> And rig is fired up
> 
> 
> 
> Fire up those 3x6970's!!!
Click to expand...

they are on fire


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Hey Hydro!
> 
> So I have a question about that quote of yours. "Just for that I'm going to drop kick my 2500k in to a baby kitten." Does this mean that they are going to drop kick their 2500K so that it collides with a baby kitten, or are they trying to get there CPU to transmute into a Kitten? Honestly I much prefer the second, As I envision a large puff of bluish green smoke and out leaps a cheshire cat...


LOL

I also prefer the second also


----------



## gamer11200

start and end countdown added to OP.


----------



## Biorganic

Does anyone know how GTX 680 actually does with BOINC? Have they set it up for folding yet? I know the compute is gimped but I am still considering the card or maybe the 670. Also waiting on AMD price drop....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> DarkRyder is seven feet tall, wears size 19 combat boots and chews a cigar ....and hates Mondays...


I Lol'd So hard!









His PPD is so massive, Most Projects can't give him work fast enough







, so he must take them all! -evil laughter-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Does anyone know how GTX 680 actually does with BOINC? Have they set it up for folding yet? I know the compute is gimped but I am still considering the card or maybe the 670. Also waiting on AMD price drop....


someone @ [email protected] said it didn't do well @ [email protected]

They said it did better @ gaming and isn't really made to compute math.

i believe the 580 scored better than it @ PrimeGrid- Boinc


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I Lol'd So hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His PPD is so massive, Most Projects can't give him work fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so he must take them all! -evil laughter-
> someone @ [email protected] said it didn't do well @ [email protected]
> *They said it did better @ gaming and isn't really made to compute math.*
> i believe the 580 scored better than it @ PrimeGrid- Boinc


Lol, that's what processors do: tons of calculations.








GTX 680 isn't support for Folding just yet so that's more than likely why the performance wasn't so great.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol, that's what processors do: tons of calculations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 680 isn't support for Folding just yet so that's more than likely why the performance wasn't so great.


no, someone tried it on primegrid aka Boinc.

it scored lower than the 580 & 560 TI



graphs are win


----------



## Biorganic

Ya thats what I figured, I was just wondering if anyone had seen any concrete numbers, not just esoteric benchmarks.

: Edit: Thanks Ky!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> no, someone tried it on primegrid aka Boinc.
> it scored lower than the 580 & 560 TI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graphs are win


Is it officially supported by that project? If not the numbers mean nothing. I can see how the core GPU design/architecture could effect it's ability to Fold, etc. Should have mentioned that in the last post.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Ya thats what I figured, I was just wondering if anyone had seen any concrete numbers, not just esoteric benchmarks.
> Thanks Ky!


^- those always vary, however you can get broad estimates like 500k - 600k ((example, not real numbers))

Like my 6870 goes from 300k - 500k ppd

But it depends on
A: the project
B: the card (( its like processors, not all are made exactly the same ))
C: the user
D: the rig
E: software

good luck though, no probs.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Is it officially supported by that project? If not the numbers mean nothing. I can see how the core GPU design/architecture could effect it's ability to Fold, etc. Should have mentioned that in the last post.


well, yes but, theres really no point in getting it yet if it can't do what you want it to do (( fold/ boinc ))









here are more benches vs AMD 7970's

if that makes more of a challenge or whatever.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/kepler_unveiled_nvidias_gtx_680_benchmarked_-depth

not to mention 7990 is on its way


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well, yes but, theres really no point in getting it yet if it can't do what you want it to do (( fold/ boinc ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are more benches vs AMD 7970's
> if that makes more of a challenge or whatever.
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/kepler_unveiled_nvidias_gtx_680_benchmarked_-depth
> not to mention 7990 is on its way


Yea I'll be holding out for awhile before upgrading from my 6850. Let all the gaming/Folding/Boinc dust settle. Then get something that can handle everything.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Yea I'll be holding out for awhile before upgrading from my 6850. Let all the gaming/Folding/Boinc dust settle. Then get something that can handle everything.


7970's are only 500 right now vs 1000 something from nvidia? right?

i believe thats correct.

the 7970 price is right though.


----------



## Starbomba

I have to go and pick my own packages, so i got no one to scare









Too bad i'm one video card down for this, but BGB has officially started for me









Hopefully, next one i'll be out-doing myself


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 7970's are only 500 right now vs 1000 something from nvidia? right?
> i believe thats correct.
> the 7970 price is right though.


GTX 680's on Newegg are showing about the same. Either way about 300 too much for me, lol.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> GTX 680's on Newegg are showing about the same. Either way about 300 too much for me, lol.


they will be out of stock for months.







trust me, people buy em quicker than you can blink


----------



## TurboTurtle

So, I'm tapping my GT55M in my laptop for this one - doesn't seem too shabby at Milkyway given that it's a mobile chip.

So, one question on OC'in the little guy. I run OCCT to stress test. It runs error free in windowed 1920x1080, but when I go full screen with the same settings, it blows up.

Would this be OCCT or would the OC that this happens at be unstable for BOINC?


----------



## Starbomba

I´ve found BOINC to be far more tolerable of higher OC´s than games. My 450's couldn't handle anything above 925 MHz for gaming, but they could handle almost 960 MHz with PrimeGrid and DistRTgen. I could even give them less volts by severely underclocking the vram (to ~1200 MHz or so) since it's not really used.

My opinion: use BOINC to stress-test BOINC. Try an OC setting and let a couple WU's loose.


----------



## TurboTurtle




----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I´ve found BOINC to be far more tolerable of higher OC´s than games. My 450's couldn't handle anything above 925 MHz for gaming, but they could handle almost 960 MHz with PrimeGrid and DistRTgen. I could even give them less volts by severely underclocking the vram (to ~1200 MHz or so) since it's not really used.
> My opinion: use BOINC to stress-test BOINC. Try an OC setting and let a couple WU's loose.


Individually, my 460's and 560's can OC a lot higher than when in SLI... found that out fast... In SLI, best the 460's can do is 794MHz... but go 900 easy for BOINC tasks and single card games... same with 560's... do 1GHz alone... but SLI then and 945 about tops...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Individually, my 460's and 560's can OC a lot higher than when in SLI... found that out fast... In SLI, best the 460's can do is 794MHz... but go 900 easy for BOINC tasks and single card games... same with 560's... do 1GHz alone... but SLI then and 945 about tops...


Well, my 450's were pretty different... one topped at 980 MHz, second topped at 955 MHz, and third topped at a miserable 880 MHz.

Silicon lottery fails









EDIT: i kept my best one though. I'm re-testing it, as i do not remember the volts for 980 MHz xD

Hope to get a mount to use my H70 on it. I might hit the 1 GHz barrier on it


----------



## Hyoketsu

Hmmm, my entry seems not to have registered the first time around, so I just signed up again. Please check for any inconsistencies, just in case


----------



## MiyukiChan

Since i upgraded my card's yesterday i've donated one of my old, it's not much but it might do someone good!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Hmmm, my entry seems not to have registered the first time around, so I just signed up again. Please check for any inconsistencies, just in case


I see you as number 57.









Also, got the rig fired up and running! Less than two hours to start crunch time!


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Since i upgraded my card's yesterday i've donated one of my old, it's not much but it might do someone good!


crunching is crunching right? It doesn't matter how many points, as long as everyone is working together for a common goal. Well, in the case of BOINC, a common theme (science) comprised of many goals (projects), but you get the point


----------



## gamer11200

A round of applause for MiyukiChan for donating a Sapphire Radeon HD 4670!


----------



## GingerJohn

Thanks MiyukiChan!









I hope your new cards do you proud.


----------



## MiyukiChan

You are very welcome guys!


----------



## Tex1954




----------



## Hydrored

Is anyone wrapping the cow with 7970's yet?


----------



## androidd505

Lets get this thing started! I give homage to the electricity gods, Praise be thee that cruncheth in BGB#17


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks Miyuki!!!





































@ hydro, soon enough... soon enough

I think gingerjohn got a 7950 but I do not know if it is BOINC ready or even if he has it yet.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Air Conditioning is blasting and cpu is at max stable overclock. Temps are holding steady and I'm in it to win it!

And, Thank you so much MiyukiChan!


----------



## GingerJohn

I am getting a 7950, not got here yet (probably next weekend)









I will let you know how it goes when I get it. Should give a nice boost in PPD compared to my 5850 (which I am still going to run).


----------



## gamer11200

BGB17 has begun (as of 19 minutes ago!)


----------



## GingerJohn

A question about the "Unofficial BOINC spreadsheet", where does it pull the numbers from? I only ask because it seems to miss out on a lot of points for everyone. For example I am listed as having 7.9M points instead of 10M, and Ryder has lost almost 300M...









I know it doesn't really matter, as we are only interested in the end - start values, I am just interested.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> A question about the "Unofficial BOINC spreadsheet", where does it pull the numbers from? I only ask because it seems to miss out on a lot of points for everyone. For example I am listed as having 7.9M points instead of 10M, and Ryder has lost almost 300M...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't really matter, as we are only interested in the end - start values, I am just interested.


They are pulled from this site, which Tex references here


----------



## jetpak12

this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androidd505*
> 
> Lets get this thing started! I give homage to the electricity gods, Praise be thee that cruncheth in BGB#17


and this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> BGB17 has begun (as of 19 minutes ago!)


And many thanks to Miyuki-chan as well!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> They are pulled from this site, which Tex references here


Yes, but where does that site (sks72.dyndns.org) pull the numbers from?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yes, but where does that site (sks72.dyndns.org) pull the numbers from?


It's been talked about and debated before. Most people are missing some points which partially coincide with when a person joined the OCN team, but even that's not accurate. The stats are simply your Ending value minus the Starting value. That said, it ultimately doesn't matter much as you only need up to 75k points to qualify for all prizes and the ranks are purely for fun as the winners are picked randomly.

The main problem is that as not everyone is updated at the same time, the numbers show skewed sometimes.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Since i upgraded my card's yesterday i've donated one of my old, it's not much but it might do someone good!


Thanks MiyukiChan!!!


----------



## Wheezo

I'm not on the spreadsheet, have I been a bad, bad BOINCer? lol

(folding name: Depthcore)


----------



## Tex1954

Sometimes we have trouble with folks with different BOINC vs. OCN names... well get it fixed...


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks guys!


----------



## levathar

Hi there. I changed location of my main rig so it can be on crunching 24/7.
Phenom X6 1090T (6 cores on world communitygrid and [email protected])
GTX560 ([email protected])
GT240 ([email protected])

That will put up some points









Also I looked up for my name in the BOINC stats but I cannot find it







( Can it be fixed?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levathar*
> 
> Hi there. I changed location of my main rig so it can be on crunching 24/7.
> Phenom X6 1090T (6 cores on world communitygrid and [email protected])
> GTX560 ([email protected])
> GT240 ([email protected])
> That will put up some points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I looked up for my name in the BOINC stats but I cannot find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Can it be fixed?


Umm, looks like you forgot to sign up unless my blindness is at work again...


----------



## levathar

Dumb of me







I didn't sign in... its ok, the crunching is what matters... GO TEAM


----------



## Tex1954

Everybody Woopsy sometimes... the older you get, seems like more happens... LOL!

Two TOMMYKL's in there too... TommyKL needs to fix that...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> You are very welcome guys!


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH THATS SOME LOVE GOING TO YOU.
thanks for the card!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yes, but where does that site (sks72.dyndns.org) pull the numbers from?


Maybe that site ignores points from [email protected], I would have about that 15.9 million without those points.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Maybe that site ignores points from [email protected], I would have about that 15.9 million without those points.


D: NOOOOOOO. My [email protected] is murdering right now


----------



## kyismaster

Milkyway vs moowrap?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Milkyway vs moowrap?


For cpu or gpu ? 6870 can't run Milkyway


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Milkyway vs moowrap?


MOOWRAP!









Gotta wrap dem cows.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Maybe that site ignores points from [email protected], I would have about that 15.9 million without those points.


You may be right, the "Total" points I have on there (end - start) match up with my Collatz points, but ignore the Donate points.

Bugger.

Will be switching to Moo! when I get home. Won't be breaking the 1M mark for this BGB


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> You may be right, the "Total" points I have on there (end - start) match up with my Collatz points, but ignore the Donate points.
> Bugger.
> Will be switching to Moo! when I get home. Won't be breaking the 1M mark for this BGB


Switched already, let's see if points start running again. DistrRTgen for Ati seems to be available now, I'll set one system to run on that.


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm going to give it another couple of hours, can't switch it until I get home anyway.


----------



## kyismaster

this is my chance, this is my chance!!!









pumping out 1wu every 15 mins, and 4 cpu wu/60mins

so 4 gpu wu's + 4Cpu wu's / hour


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> kyismaster 6,760,284 6,760,284 0


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> kyismaster 6,760,284 6,760,284 0
Click to expand...

it hasn't updated yet rofl





hmm 20 mins remaining? man that ones a biggy.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> it hasn't updated yet rofl


Ohh... i was like.. "da hell??"


----------



## k4m1k4z3

well crap... my i7 970 rig with my GTX560Ti is down, wont boot up. Theres a big loss of points for me


----------



## MiyukiChan

I feel a sudden urge to play Skyrim, i won't be winning anyways so i'm going to kill some imperials!


----------



## tommykl

Added my old 4870 to my main rig, because I screwed up an install of Ubuntu on my old system. Prior to this card I OC 6950 to 910 and the temp would only break 64C now with the second card blocking the outbound air Artic cooler the temp on the 6950 is sitting at 84C with the stock speed of 800.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hmm 20 mins remaining? man that ones a biggy.


It's a bull.


----------



## kyismaster

well then..... seems like im doing pretty bad this BGB ;p


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well then..... seems like im doing pretty bad this BGB ;p


You need to step your game up. I took a whole month off from BOINC due to work and you still haven't caught up


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> You need to step your game up. I took a whole month off from BOINC due to work and you still have not caught up


D; Im trying im trying.


----------



## raiderxx

I've been boincing (correct term?) for over a day now, and I don't know if I'm getting any points for it.... Can anyone help? I'm currently doing PrimeGrid. I have a 6950 and a 275 currently crunching. http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=pg&id=133830


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I've been boincing (correct term?) for over a day now, and I don't know if I'm getting any points for it.... Can anyone help? I'm currently doing PrimeGrid. I have a 6950 and a 275 currently crunching. http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=pg&id=133830


You are, though low. Currently you've gotten credit for 3371 points









If I had to guess, your GPUs are not currently doing any work.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I've been boincing (correct term?) for over a day now, and I don't know if I'm getting any points for it.... Can anyone help? I'm currently doing PrimeGrid. I have a 6950 and a 275 currently crunching. http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=pg&id=133830


The stats page you linked to shows that you've generated 3,371.00 credits since the page did it's daily update. See the third field titled "Current Credit."


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I've been boincing (correct term?) for over a day now, and I don't know if I'm getting any points for it.... Can anyone help? I'm currently doing PrimeGrid. I have a 6950 and a 275 currently crunching. http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=pg&id=133830


I've noticed that PrimeGrid doesn't report that it's doing any work, but it was taking up threads and completing work units.



^This is what I've been running all day


----------



## Biorganic

Totally had a ton of tornadoes within miles of where I live today, and I didnt even turn off my rig.
Do I get bonus credit for this?


----------



## Tex1954

Stats websites take data from project websites and who knows how often they each update... it isn't a realtime thing for sure...


----------



## Biorganic

This is footage of one of the tornadoes that was like 2-3 miles from where I live In Arlington, TX.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxsxKi0WgxU

Crazy stuff


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Something weird seems to be happening with my BOINC today. My system's been running nonstop since around 3AM EST and it looks like I've only done about 100,000 points since then, with 70,000 of it counting for today. I was expecting to have at least a 600,000 point day but I'm not seeing anything close to what I should from my 2 x 6950 on Moo!, Milkyway, and [email protected] It looks as if they've done almost no tasks all day.

I also think my points are showing up wrong on the BGB chart. It shows I started the day off at 5,295,409 when I'm pretty sure it should have been 5,614,012.


----------



## deegon

well. . . . I am down to 64Kb/s for the next few days so I can't use the net for my self but so far it keeps up with BOINC








so to chat and what-not, I'm nicking the net off the relatives up the road








all goen well the missis won't kill me for using it up


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Something weird seems to be happening with my BOINC today. My system's been running nonstop since around 3AM EST and it looks like I've only done about 100,000 points since then, with 70,000 of it counting for today. I was expecting to have at least a 600,000 point day but I'm not seeing anything close to what I should from my 2 x 6950 on Moo!, Milkyway, and [email protected] It looks as if they've done almost no tasks all day.
> I also think my points are showing up wrong on the BGB chart. It shows I started the day off at 5,295,409 when I'm pretty sure it should have been 5,614,012.


The sks72 program doesn't use BOINCStats website... it uses a different one... ALL the totals seem lower than BOINCStats because of it... even mine. It's normal... But, no worries, it eventually picks up everything... most of the time...LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Something weird seems to be happening with my BOINC today. My system's been running nonstop since around 3AM EST and it looks like I've only done about 100,000 points since then, with 70,000 of it counting for today. I was expecting to have at least a 600,000 point day but I'm not seeing anything close to what I should from my 2 x 6950 on Moo!, Milkyway, and [email protected] It looks as if they've done almost no tasks all day.
> I also think my points are showing up wrong on the BGB chart. It shows I started the day off at 5,295,409 when I'm pretty sure it should have been 5,614,012.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The sks72 program doesn't use BOINCStats website... it uses a different one... ALL the totals seem lower than BOINCStats because of it... even mine. It's normal... But, no worries, it eventually picks up everything... most of the time...LOL!


^ This....also remember that any credit given before the start of BGB (noon EST) isn't counted in your total.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> This is footage of one of the tornadoes that was like 2-3 miles from where I live In Arlington, TX.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxsxKi0WgxU
> Crazy stuff


wow... the sheer power just throws me. i have seen an F5 in north Texas before.. they are insane.

glad ur at least ok.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The sks72 program doesn't use BOINCStats website... it uses a different one... ALL the totals seem lower than BOINCStats because of it... even mine. It's normal... But, no worries, it eventually picks up everything... most of the time...LOL!


I'm less concerned with sks72 and more with why my GPUs did almost no work today. It looks like only 1 ATI WU was completed on Moo! and only a few on Donate. I don't get it.


----------



## Tex1954

Yikes! Something is wrong then.... internet go down? Some hardware fault???


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yikes! Something is wrong then.... internet go down? Some hardware fault???


Not at all. Internet is fine and computer was running okay when I got home. It seems to have picked up the pace ever since I got home and began using my computer. I really don't understand what happened. It makes no sense for me to only have a bit over 100,000 for the day so far-especially considering a third of it is from my measly Llano!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The sks72 program doesn't use BOINCStats website... it uses a different one... ALL the totals seem lower than BOINCStats because of it... even mine. It's normal... But, no worries, it eventually picks up everything... most of the time...LOL!


i checked mine and darks and they are both wrong sks72 is not collecting the stats for [email protected]

darkryder=+ 2,307,136.43 since the boincstats update
darkryder-donate=+ 778,800.00 since the boincstats update
sks72=1,523,244
2,307,136.43 - 1,523,244 = 783,892.43

bal3wolf= + 840,382.00 since the boincstats update
bal3wolf-donate= + 749,973.78 since the boincstats update
sks72=89,990
840,382.00 - 749,973.78 = 90,408


----------



## Tex1954

If sks72 doesn't know, he will soon...


----------



## kyismaster

WHAT?! been running moo all day long, and yet I still have 0 points, FUUUUUUUUUUUU -shot-


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> WHAT?! been running moo all day long, and yet I still have 0 points, FUUUUUUUUUUUU -shot-


Most your points so far was done by [email protected] which right now arent showing up.
http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=donate&id=568


----------



## kyismaster

So odd, I've done atleast 100k work.

i'll try collatz,

Im dissapointed moo, really am.


----------



## Tex1954

I PM'ed sks72 and also discovered at least one stats place that doesn't seem to have [email protected] on their list... so posted them as well... we will see what happens..


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I PM'ed sks72 and also discovered at least one stats place that doesn't seem to have [email protected] on their list... so posted them as well... we will see what happens..


Hmm, still doesn't explain my Moowrapper point leak









hopefully collatz picks me up.


----------



## Angrybutcher

The Moo points will likely show up on the next update, whenever that is.


----------



## kyismaster

PPD > 0 > failure.

Eh.... Guess that leaves more wins for dark







he prolly wants to win desprately. lol


----------



## kyismaster

its amazing how much I progressed.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I've been boincing (correct term?) for over a day now, and I don't know if I'm getting any points for it.... Can anyone help? I'm currently doing PrimeGrid. I have a 6950 and a 275 currently crunching. http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=pg&id=133830
> 
> 
> 
> You are, though low. Currently you've gotten credit for 3371 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, your GPUs are not currently doing any work.
Click to expand...

And as seen here, everything seems to be working..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I've been boincing (correct term?) for over a day now, and I don't know if I'm getting any points for it.... Can anyone help? I'm currently doing PrimeGrid. I have a 6950 and a 275 currently crunching. http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=pg&id=133830
> 
> 
> 
> The stats page you linked to shows that you've generated 3,371.00 credits since the page did it's daily update. See the third field titled "Current Credit."
Click to expand...

That's really really low.. Last BGB I was doing ~80K a day.. And none of my hardware has changed. If anything I OC'd my i5 to 4.0..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I've been boincing (correct term?) for over a day now, and I don't know if I'm getting any points for it.... Can anyone help? I'm currently doing PrimeGrid. I have a 6950 and a 275 currently crunching. http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=pg&id=133830
> 
> 
> 
> *I've noticed that PrimeGrid doesn't report that it's doing any work, but it was taking up threads and completing work units.*
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is what I've been running all day
Click to expand...

So I've been wasting my energy??

Also, looks like at the moment I have gone DOWN in points.


----------



## Starbomba

I feel my PPD is way too low as well, but i could blame my lack of GPU muscle. 10 CPU cores and 1 GTS 450 have made me only 117k so far.


----------



## b3machi7ke

haha, I checked my logs last night, and I think I completely 40-ish prime grid units and a dozen or so Dirt GPU units, boincstats still has me at 12k points since their last update (all dirt CPU tasks) and the graph has me at like 42 (i'm assuming wuprop). considering I dropped over 2 mill last BGB, this current BGB is, how you say, underwhelming...lol

::edit:: I take that back, I just had a peek on PG's website, I currently have 55 or so tasks that are GPU tasks waiting for validation. Has it been that long since I've run PG that I didn't know tasks no longer generate instant results? I don't even remember having that many tasks pending validation before for PG...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> So I've been wasting my energy??
> Also, looks like at the moment I have gone DOWN in points.


It looks like your stats split.

One account is is showing just PrimeGrid and as an International participant

Another is showing just MilkyWay and is listed as in the US

Both account's details need to be identical for the stat sites to combine them properly. You'll need to modify your account details on one to match the other, as well as loading both projects on the same system (even if one is suspended).


----------



## Biorganic

Super lame, I jst woke up and my computer rebooted. Of course it reboots right when I go to bed and not sometime in the wee hours after doing tons of work. I don't get it, I have been running my rig 24/7 on and off for weeks and it has never BSOD or anything like that.









Edit* Just checked my minidump files and it didnt BlueScreen. No flags in action center either. WTH!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Super lame, I jst woke up and my computer rebooted. Of course it reboots right when I go to bed and not sometime in the wee hours after doing tons of work. I don't get it, I have been running my rig 24/7 on and off for weeks and it has never BSOD or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit* Just checked my minidump files and it didnt BlueScreen. No flags in action center either. WTH!


If you have Windows "Automatic Updates" set to activate... that can happen easy!


----------



## Biorganic

I have it set to not allow installation without my approval. Whatevskis, I am less worried about the points and more about system stability at this time. My rig should be rock stable though. I know its prime stable and furmark can run on xtreme burn for days if I let it. I have run memtest 86+ overnight on my ram at its current voltage/timings without error, so I dont know.

The electricity gods must have been upset with me
















My Rig


----------



## Hydrored

I had 9 hours of down time


----------



## DarkRyder

sucks man, sorry to hear that. I'm sure we'll see you near the top in no time!


----------



## MiyukiChan

Just woke up and saw Boinc had quit itself..


----------



## DarkRyder

the program had just closed?


----------



## Biorganic

Very odd computer behavior last night. Apparently we must all atone for our electrical sins.....


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> the program had just closed?


Yes no error no anything i just opened my screen and it was gone!


----------



## Tex1954

Unless one is very careful, I've had automatic UPDATES and automatic virus scans halt or otherwise mess with my systems before, so all that crap is disabled....

If you do want to let that stuff run, then you have to exclude BOINC directories from the virus scans...

I know it doesn't happen often, but it's a gotchya sometimes...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Very odd computer behavior last night. Apparently we must all atone for our electrical sins.....


must be why my monster was frozen at a blackscreen when i got home from work yesterday....


----------



## GingerJohn

Mwahaha! My evil plan is working!

First, convince people to run projects not tracked by sks72
Second, cause severe weather which messes with the electric supply causing rigs to reset
Third, sneak into houses and close BOINC manager....

MiyukiChan , you really need to tidy your place up.









For BGB I leave BOINC manager on run always and start with Windows just incase my rig resets. Oh, and it is possible to get a GPU crash which doesn't give a blue screen but does reset the comp, that might be what happened in a few cases. Could be caused by temperature, unstable OC or a ripple in the electrical supply. Or aliens. Don't forget those.


----------



## Tex1954

ALIENS again! That happens a lot!! Just ask me, I know!

Pesky little critters like to eat up your electrons and make things crash!


----------



## DarkRyder

my 2000va Ultra battery backup is critter resistant, or at least it says it is on the box...


----------



## scvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> ALIENS again! That happens a lot!! Just ask me, I know!
> Pesky little critters like to eat up your electrons and make things crash!


But you would think that pesky aliens would go after rigs running big SETI WUs to cover their tracks!


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Mwahaha! My evil plan is working!
> First, convince people to run projects not tracked by sks72
> Second, cause severe weather which messes with the electric supply causing rigs to reset
> Third, sneak into houses and close BOINC manager....
> MiyukiChan , you really need to tidy your place up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For BGB I leave BOINC manager on run always and start with Windows just incase my rig resets. Oh, and it is possible to get a GPU crash which doesn't give a blue screen but does reset the comp, that might be what happened in a few cases. Could be caused by temperature, unstable OC or a ripple in the electrical supply. Or aliens. Don't forget those.


eek, that's creepy.. now i'll start imagining things


----------



## GingerJohn

Code:



Code:


scvette      299,594,336     304,383,695     4,789,359

Looks like Ryder is going to loose his special mention for the highest BGB ever.


----------



## Angrybutcher

New Team Record!

Code:



Code:


Best five days

Date            Credit
2012-04-04      34,255,130
2012-03-07      33,246,960


----------



## DarkRyder

bad news strikes again. came home to lunch to my server powered off. seems as if one of my 5850's had a cooling fan die completely.







now im down 2x 5850's.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> bad news strikes again. came home to lunch to my server powered off. seems as if one of my 5850's had a cooling fan die completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im down 2x 5850's.


Sorry to hear that...at least the 5850 went down while crunching for the greater good. Long shall he be remembered for his service.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Wa-ter-cool! Wa-ter-cool!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> bad news strikes again. came home to lunch to my server powered off. seems as if one of my 5850's had a cooling fan die completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im down 2x 5850's.


NOOOOOOO!.jpg

Stop killing the 5850's. If you are interested there is a Sapphire reference 5850 in the FS section for $125 shipped, worth a look to replace one of the dead ones.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hmm....I wonder how well that would pair with my two 5870s


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> NOOOOOOO!.jpg
> Stop killing the 5850's. If you are interested there is a Sapphire reference 5850 in the FS section for $125 shipped, worth a look to replace one of the dead ones.


Dang... water cooling the only way to go for heavy duty use... IMHO...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Dang... water cooling the only way to go for heavy duty use... IMHO...


I would have to agree with that:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> New Team Record!
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Best five days
> Date            Credit
> 2012-04-04      34,255,130
> 2012-03-07      33,246,960


Yes, we were 5th overall for team points this latest update. GRATS to us!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> bad news strikes again. came home to lunch to my server powered off. seems as if one of my 5850's had a cooling fan die completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im down 2x 5850's.


I have your 3 6970's sitting here. When do you want me to send them?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> New Team Record!
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Best five days
> 
> Date            Credit
> 2012-04-04      34,255,130
> 2012-03-07      33,246,960


Very nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Dang... water cooling the only way to go for heavy duty use... IMHO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree with that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I spy two PCI-e slots that need to be filled.









Keep it up team, we're doing well!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Dang... water cooling the only way to go for heavy duty use... IMHO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree with that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I have your 6970's sitting here with water blocks. When do you want me to send them?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I spy two PCI-e slots that need to be filled.


Sadly I could say the same about my bank account.

Got the parts for a 2550k / 7950 rig on the way, should be up and running for the next BGB...

BGB 18: The push for 6 billion credits and the top 25 spot

Edit: Actually we might hit both those targets _before_ then next BGB


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my 2000va Ultra battery backup is critter resistant, or at least it says it is on the box...


careful with that thing, the box told me the same thing. except sometimes I come into my computer room only to see that UPS completely powered off. no reason


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> BGB 18: The push for 6 billion credits and the top 25 spot


I think we'll hit 6B before the end of the month....aaaaaaaaaaaaaand...possibly 24th place


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I think we'll hit 6B before the end of the month....aaaaaaaaaaaaaand...possibly 24th place


Probably. But then we did tail off very quickly after the last BGB. It will be close.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm going off our more recent average of about 20M ppd. Not our BGB 30M+


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I think we'll hit 6B before the end of the month....aaaaaaaaaaaaaand...possibly 24th place


Team Canada is going down!!!


----------



## allikat

Wait, did Boincstats cull some old users or something? How in the heck did it suddenly happen that I'm now in the top 20 of the team? Or has it bugged a bit?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I think we'll hit 6B before the end of the month....aaaaaaaaaaaaaand...possibly 24th place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Canada is going down!!!
Click to expand...

Like a fat kid on a sea saw


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Team Canada is going down!!!


Yey! Down with Canada! Boooo Canada!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Wait, did Boincstats cull some old users or something? How in the heck did it suddenly happen that I'm now in the top 20 of the team? Or has it bugged a bit?


Sure you are not looking at your DiRT stats? You are #16 in the team there.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yey! Down with Canada! Boooo Canada!
> Sure you are not looking at your DiRT stats? You are #16 in the team there.


Hey, less mean-ness to Canada Eh?

And yes, it seems it was stuck on only showing DiRT, switching it back to combined shows me a t a far more realistic #67...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Hey, less mean-ness to Canada Eh?


Hey, look at my location eh?

I'm allowed to be mean, I'm a permanent resident and I live here now (although I am actually English and have only lived here for a year)


----------



## kyismaster

everything still looks in place.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> everything still looks in place.


You're on my overtake stats... as someone who will overtake me in about 2 weeks...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> You're on my overtake stats... as someone who will overtake me in about 2 weeks...


LOL, and im not even running my main project, only my i5-2500k is basically doing work right now.


----------



## androidd505

Nooooooooo!!!! One of my PC's went BOOM. LOL I was running so well. :/


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androidd505*
> 
> Nooooooooo!!!! One of my PC's went BOOM. LOL I was running so well. :/


yep, seems to be happening alot this week, hey, who knows, it might be EMP's


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androidd505*
> 
> Nooooooooo!!!! One of my PC's went BOOM. LOL I was running so well. :/


Water cool! Water cool!!! Only way to stay alive under max loads/overclocks 24/7... or else turn up the A/C...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Water cool! Water cool!!! Only way to stay alive under max loads/overclocks 24/7... or else turn up the A/C...


too poor for that Lolololol.


----------



## androidd505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Water cool! Water cool!!! Only way to stay alive under max loads/overclocks 24/7... or else turn up the A/C...


It is water cooled :/
I think my PSU went... Gotta rip it apart and see. Been running great for the last year nothing outta the norm on temps.
I just threw the HD in my other PC to get back up and running.. At least now I have time to do some case mods


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, water cooling a PSU is problematic... and a pain... but keeping other things cooler reduces the total power required too because leakage increases with temperature...

Anyways, good luck with fixing things! Hope it all works out!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androidd505*
> 
> It is water cooled :/
> I think my PSU went... Gotta rip it apart and see. Been running great for the last year nothing outta the norm on temps.
> I just threw the HD in my other PC to get back up and running.. At least now I have time to do some case mods


and remember....


----------



## Hyoketsu

Right, my points in this bgb will need to be halved. It seems I really overlooked my first entry. Now I have 2 entries, which gets me double the points.

Eeeeep


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Correlizer wants to haz all my resources D:


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Correlizer wants to haz all my resources D:


eyup


----------



## Tex1954

Oh oh... somebody trying to take my top spot???

Hmmm....


----------



## androidd505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> and remember....


Lol

Back up with the backup PSU however I am 1 6970 down... can't wait to get replacement, hate looking at that card sitting on the table :/


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androidd505*
> 
> Back up with the backup PSU however I am 1 6970 down... can't wait to get replacement, hate looking at that card sitting on the table :/


Send it to me. I have a couple of spare PCI-e slots...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Send it to me. I have a couple of spare PCI-e slots...


^that, but to me







shh ginger is getting a 7970


----------



## DarkRyder

got my 5850 backup with my rigged fan in there cooling it.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

I am seriously confused. I was upset yesterday to find that I had only 100,000 points during daytime hours. Today I have 18,000 points and it looks like my main system basically did nothing. Again, I came home and it was running fine.

This is compared to last month when I did 460,000 ppd. I restarted just in case but something is seriously messed up with this! It doesn't help that Boincstats seems to have split my main rig into 2 separate computers and I can't seem to determine whether it actually has any WUs for the day.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I had 9 hours of down time


Same here


----------



## Tex1954

I don't see a split... or didn't see one...

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=ace269ddf6142b314bb183cd64fb9744

Looks like you did 256 yesterday... shows 222K in charts... about usual...

Where is the split happening? Different name maybe? Typo somewhere?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

The split is not with my account but with my hosts.

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_host_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&userid=ace269ddf6142b314bb183cd64fb9744

Last month I did 450K PPD with my main rig alone. Since then I added my Llano rig, which does another 50K PPD, and I added DiRT and [email protected] to my project list, which give me a lot of points. Last week I got 377K running my main rig during just the evening, so I was expecting to see at least 600K PPD. This just doesn't make sense.

These past two days my PII X6 + 2x HD 6950 is barely keeping up with an A6-3500 APU with integrated graphics! Right now I'm sitting at 18K for the day! I don't understand, why was my computer idling all day yesterday and today?


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> The split is not with my account but with my hosts.
> http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_host_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&userid=ace269ddf6142b314bb183cd64fb9744
> Last month I did 450K PPD with my main rig alone. Since then I added my Llano rig, which does another 50K PPD, and I added DiRT and [email protected] to my project list, which give me a lot of points. Last week I got 377K running my main rig during just the evening, so I was expecting to see at least 600K PPD. This just doesn't make sense.
> These past two days my PII X6 + 2x HD 6950 is barely keeping up with an A6-3500 APU with integrated graphics! Right now I'm sitting at 18K for the day! I don't understand, why was my computer idling all day yesterday and today?


It happens some times to me, you need to go to each projects web sites and merge all the computers with duplicate names








you haven't lost points and it doesn't change your BGB points just looks bad/messy


----------



## kyismaster

The day... we make 1B points in 2 days. will be the most glorious of days.


----------



## tommykl

Tommykl - 473,901
tommykl - 2,689
hmmm maybe I shouldn't have put a lower case "t" on my WCG handle, I've lost .56% of my overall points to myself.

On a serious note had some interesting problems pop up during this event. Was running Milkyway on both cards and the ati 4870 fan speed just started to ramp up to almost 95-100% at the same time the temp skyrocket. Switched to Moo temp and fan speed drop to the normal range.

Came back from work and my 6950, Gpu1 on afterburner, was idling thinking a major error had happened restarted the system and GPU2, 4870, was idling. Switched to milkyway and both worked fine. switched back to moo still only one was working. Went to grab some tools and a flash light and poof both are crunching along normally.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Tommykl - 473,901
> tommykl - 2,689
> hmmm maybe I shouldn't have put a lower case "t" on my WCG handle, I've lost .56% of my overall points to myself.
> On a serious note had some interesting problems pop up during this event. Was running Milkyway on both cards and the ati 4870 fan speed just started to ramp up to almost 95-100% at the same time the temp skyrocket. Switched to Moo temp and fan speed drop to the normal range.
> Came back from work and my 6950, Gpu1 on afterburner, was idling thinking a major error had happened restarted the system and GPU2, 4870, was idling. Switched to milkyway and both worked fine. switched back to moo still only one was working. Went to grab some tools and a flash light and poof both are crunching along normally.


yep. thats normal. Moo will do that at times. or all the time.
Lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

moo gives me no problems what-so-ever. now [email protected] will kill your vrms if you arent careful. guys who run donate, watch your vrm temps please!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Thanks for the warning about VRM temps. Are you referring to GPU or motherboard VRMs?

Not sure if this is related to the issues I've been having with inactivity, but Donate has been crashing on my main rig. I wonder if somehow the WU crash can cause BOINC to suspend all tasks until I take the computer out of idle. I'm suspending that project to see if things pick up for the remainder of BGB. Oddly enough, Donate runs perfectly on my APU for the last week without any issues.


----------



## solsamurai

I ran Moo for the first time last night and noticed how much my 6850 temps rose. Stayed ~63 max with my fans on high and the GPU fan at %70. I've never really worried about VRM temps before on my GPU. What would be a good app for monitoring that?


----------



## Tex1954

Use GPU-Z sensors tab...

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

In GPU-Z, GPU Temp #3 is for the VRM.

Edit: Looks like you beat me to it by a whole 6 seconds.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Use GPU-Z sensors tab...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> In GPU-Z, GPU Temp #3 is for the VRM.
> Edit: Looks like you beat me to it by a whole 6 seconds.










Completely forgot about that app, lol. Thanks!







What would you guys consider the danger zone? Over 75c?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Use GPU-Z sensors tab...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> In GPU-Z, GPU Temp #3 is for the VRM.
> Edit: Looks like you beat me to it by a whole 6 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely forgot about that app, lol. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys consider the danger zone? Over 75c?
Click to expand...

Isn't VReg temperature the VRM temp?


----------



## Tex1954

On the 6990, the VReg is the VRM temps with the new version 0.6 of GPU-Z... at least that is what DarkRyder assured me and it does seem to go up as I clock the beasty board higher...

DarkRyder also mentioned that the VReg can go as high as 105C, but as with most things, I like to keep temps everywhere at around 80c max give or take... It should run a lot cooler once I get the waterblcok installed... we will see...

This new version of GPU-Z was just released... I don't have an old version to compare with...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> On the 6990, the VReg is the VRM temps with the new version 0.6 of GPU-Z... at least that is what DarkRyder assured me and it does seem to go up as I clock the beasty board higher...
> DarkRyder also mentioned that the VReg can go as high as 105C, but as with most things, I like to keep temps everywhere at around 80c max give or take... It should run a lot cooler once I get the waterblcok installed... we will see...
> This new version of GPU-Z was just released... I don't have an old version to compare with...


I have an old version, Is it this one?

GPU-Z_ASUS_ROG_0.5.7.exe.zip 973k .zip file


----------



## pfunkmort

HWInfo64 is the go to app if you're trying to find something to monitor your GPU temps. It has like 17 sensors for my 7970.


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, old GPU-Z same as new so far as sensors go on 6990...


----------



## DarkRyder

i believe that the vrms on 5xxx and the 6xxx series AMD cards are throttled at 115c, from what i read most people say to keep them under 100c.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

I've read that the 6950 VRMs can handle up to 120C and that it's best to stay under 115C but if these lower numbers are correct I'm concerned about my 6950 Toxic. When crunching, the GPU temp is around 85C and VRM temp averages at 103C, with peaks at 106C. I'm pretty sure I've seen them exceed 110C. This is with factory overclocks only.


----------



## gamer11200

about 15 minutes left!


----------



## Tex1954

Welp... that's about it....

I'll wait just a bit, make sure stats stable... then post final charts!

Congrats all!


----------



## JY

Yey! That was a good run!

And pft guys... my VRMs run at 140c on average, death to the hardware!


----------



## DarkRyder

literally death, lol


----------



## pfunkmort

I started late...been unable to keep a stable schedule the past week, so I missed this event. For good measure though, I'll leave my system on until I've gotten another million points on the month.


----------



## Tex1954

YEAH! Every point helps!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> HWInfo64 is the go to app if you're trying to find something to monitor your GPU temps. It has like 17 sensors for my 7970.


Good to know, I'll have to try that out sometime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, old GPU-Z same as new so far as sensors go on 6990...


Thanks for checking it out for us!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Yey! That was a good run!
> 
> And pft guys... my VRMs run at 140c on average, death to the hardware!




























I always like to run my equipment at the "extreme" as well, except when its hard on my hearing (stock fans on 6970 are too loud for me). At least I finally got the final component for my water-cooling setup so I'll definitely have it for the next BGB.


----------



## DarkRyder

good deal, we'll see the points cranking out next time.


----------



## kyismaster

good run guys, even though Moowrap updated about 1 day latter than i expected. oh well


----------



## MiyukiChan

good job guys!


----------



## Deathclaw

so annoying this late updating, i check my stats every once a while and nothing changes in boinc manager...
makes me feel like i don't do anything whatsoever -my cpu/gpu temperatures tend to argue and make me feel easier...
(also since i changed project, in the unnoficial spreadsheet my number is unchanged, been like that last month too...)


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> so annoying this late updating, i check my stats every once a while and nothing changes in boinc manager...
> makes me feel like i don't do anything whatsoever -my cpu/gpu temperatures tend to argue and make me feel easier...
> (also since i changed project, in the unnoficial spreadsheet my number is unchanged, been like that last month too...)


Does one of your projects use a different username by chance? Currently, I see 3 Deathclaw's on BOINCstats.

Deathclaw - with Country of Hungary and team Hungary
Deathclaw - with Country of Croatia and team OCN
Deathclaw - with Country of Croatia and team OCN

One of the Croatia accounts has just MooWrapper tied to it.
Another has Collatz
The Hungary account has Climate Prediction, Cosmology, MilkyWay, QMC, SETI and World Community Grid.

My guess is, both as a member of team OCN are yours, but they are split from some piece of information different between the two. I don't know if the Hungary account is you.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Does one of your projects use a different username by chance? Currently, I see 3 Deathclaw's on BOINCstats.
> Deathclaw - with Country of Hungary and team Hungary
> Deathclaw - with Country of Croatia and team OCN
> Deathclaw - with Country of Croatia and team OCN
> One of the Croatia accounts has just MooWrapper tied to it.
> Another has Collatz
> The Hungary account has Climate Prediction, Cosmology, MilkyWay, QMC, SETI and World Community Grid.
> My guess is, both as a member of team OCN are yours, but they are split from some piece of information different between the two. I don't know if the Hungary account is you.


the first one isn't
second 2 are me i guess
i started with collatz, then after about an half an hour or an hour or something like that, people told me to switch to moo!wrapper because i have ati gpu and it supposedly works better with it, so i switched, and been running only moo since


----------



## Finrond

Yes, boinc is pretty notorious for having split accounts. using boincstatsBAM can really help out that issue though, at least it did for me.


----------



## Tex1954

All Prize Winner PM's (including some booboo's by me) are sent out, 2 are accepted...

Waiting for the others...










Really sorry for the booboo's folks... when I was copy/pasting names and prize descriptions, I must of messed up and didn't notice... it's all fixed now...

REAL BIG SORRY!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

I think you made another booboo, I didn't get my PM.....









Edit: Wow, two >30M days in a row for the BGB for a total of 66,704,321 points. Go team!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> All Prize Winner PM's (including some booboo's by me) are sent out, 2 are accepted...
> Waiting for the others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really sorry for the booboo's folks... when I was copy/pasting names and prize descriptions, I must of messed up and didn't notice... it's all fixed now...
> REAL BIG SORRY!!!


All good, it happens


----------



## Tex1954

I'm still waiting for replies from 2 winners.... they only have 24 hrs to respond before the prize is assigned to the next in line...


----------



## kyismaster

im sure dark is in the back crossing is fingers, and putting on some lucky charms









poor guy works so hard


----------



## Tex1954

I'm still waiting for two replies... I looked up the 2 winners on OCN and they haven't logged back in since the end of BGB... if they do not respond within the 24 hr limit, the two prizes will be given to next in line...


----------



## Tex1954

FOR those folks that received a PRIZE PM in error due to my screwup, I offer to let ya'll run the projects of your choice on the 1100T/HD6990 box for 2 days...

Soon as the BGB winner is done, the system will be available... 4-10-12 at 15:30 the BGB winner will complete... so let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks!

And sorry again...


----------



## Tex1954

Only one more prize waiting to be accepted... and that person has 33 minutes from now to accept or forfeit...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

haha was it me my ocn has been messing up so much yesterday ocn said i had 3 pm but when i looked i didnt see any lol.


----------



## Tex1954

Nope... and OCN is glitching and such... having problems and from what I can see it's loading all the banner ads and such...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea im really getting tired of it more improvemnets they claim just seems to cause more things to break or slow down.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Whoever choose the card i donated as a price will have to talk to gamer and have him send me your address where you want the card delivered.


----------



## Tex1954

One prize was forfeited due to lack of response and has been reassigned... PM sent... check your mail!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Dx.....

time to win.

next time... haha.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Darn I could have really used that card









Thanks to the donaters!


----------



## kyismaster

P: i just wanted some fans -shrugs- need to change out some OEM fans.







for something with a little more CFM, and all is good


----------



## Deathclaw

ah, screw it, i wont do boinc on moo!wrapper no more since it always says in the chart i did no work whatsoever


----------



## kyismaster

lol, moo gave me ~ 110k points for the few hours i ran it.


----------



## Deathclaw

i was running it for like 20h or something
this bgb by stats here on ocn i got 0 points (last month it said 4600 or something because i started with collatz then switched to moo)
and by stats on boinc page with moo last month i got like 260k points for the time i ran it, and this time it says something like 10k or something
just got annoyed da f outta my brainz


----------



## Angrybutcher

I don't know why your Moo client wasn't getting GPU work. What I do know, is that you need to fix your accounts. Your projects are split as I mentioned before and the SKS site has no way to know which to use.


----------



## Deathclaw

hmm, know of a way to fix it?


----------



## Angrybutcher

You have to make sure that the details on your Collatz and Moo accounts match (username is irrelevant). It also helps to have both accounts attached to the BOINC client, even if one of them is idle. Over a couple days, the accounts should merge into a single ID.


----------



## pfunkmort

moo wrapper still doesn't work with the 7900 series. which is terrible, because I feel like it takes twice as long to get points with [email protected] That said, I'm just about done with the million credits I was focusing on getting (having started near the end of the event).


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> You have to make sure that the details on your Collatz and Moo accounts match (username is irrelevant). It also helps to have both accounts attached to the BOINC client, even if one of them is idle. Over a couple days, the accounts should merge into a single ID.


will try running them both then for a while to see if they merge
thanks


----------



## Tex1954

Finally ALL prizes awarded and accepted...

WOOHOO!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Finally ALL prizes awarded and accepted...
> 
> WOOHOO!


Congrats to all the winners!


----------

